# Valjoux 7750



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Seems to be the definitive Swiss auto chrono movement these days.

I'm given to understand that they are used in almost anything from the mega bucks high end stuff, right through to the budget alternatives like the O&W and my own Oris for example.

Does anyone have a nice scan of it WITHOUT the auto rotor.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Here you go, without the rotor and top plate.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks Roy


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Superb


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Another member just emailed me a facinating article on this movement, from which I have posted the final summary.

Facinating stuff.

__________________________________________________________________

"The Valjoux 7750 expresses an aspect of Swiss engineering skill that we do not normally associate with the Swiss watch industry: economy of manufacture. The 7750 is a good representation of the new, simplified chronographs that began to appear from Ebauches S.A. (now ETA) at the beginning of the 1940s and that provided serious, usually fatal, competition to smaller manufacturers of high-grade chronographs.

The Valjoux 7750 is now used in the vast majority of mechanical chronographs produced in Switzerland, and has allowed the mechanical chronograph function in watches of modest cost. For a caliber obviously engineered from the ground up for economy of manufacture, the 7750 has proved itself a reliable and durable workhorse. Without the 7750, mechanical chronographs might be known only to the buyers of luxury watches"


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very interesting.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

What makes it good?

And before anybody jumps on me I'm genuinley curious.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Tough, reliable, tried and tested, accurate, superb regulator, strong build quality, easy to repair/service, very best shock protection, respected. To name a few!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

On my Hamilton I just love the flyback of the sweep seconds hand. The first time I pressed the pusher I just went wow!

I know all mechanical chrono's do it but when you'd never seen it before (like I hadn't) it was just so cool.

Am I getting just a tad too attached to what are basically things to tell the time?


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

A lot of people don't like it, but I love the wobble. Makes it feel alive at times.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

That's really weired. I thought the wobble was an urdan myth, I've read about it but have never felt it on mine and I wore it for a whole week on Honeymoon. Pheraps mrs tips is right and I'm just an Insensative bugger!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2003)

Unidirectional winding and relatively poorely finnished. Ive stripped a few down over the years and i cant understand what all the fuss is about. Most watchmakers i know dont rate them. Just a mass produced chronograph movement, nothing special.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Wow that was quite a sweeping statement









I'm guessing your a watchmaker then.

You kept that quiet.

Roy you have some competition here







NOT


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Know what you mean Andy. There's always one where ever you go!

Have a look at a Limes personalise 7750 or Tissot/Oris

See this one below:-


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Obviously it's a budget mass produced movement, but that doesn't make it any less noble.

There's always someone who wants to piss on your fireworks isn't there









You get rid of one and as if by magic, another appears.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> There's always one where ever you go!





> There's always someone who wants to piss on your fireworks isn't there


Why is it that you always go on the defensive if somebody else has a differing opinion ? It's not as if James has said the 7750 is crap, just to wind you up. He has offered his opinion and given the reasons as to why he doesn't like it, which is fair enough. Doesn't make you or him right or wrong - just a different view.

I also happen to know that James is competent at watch repair, which is of benefit to this forum, as before now Roy has been the only one with real understanding of watch movements etc. It doesn't harm any of us to hear an alternative view. I respect Roy's views, but also am not willing to dismiss James views just because it's not what you guys want to hear.

I'd love to have the technical abilities of Roy and James, in order to be able to contribute to such discussions, as I'm sure we all would. Unless we have dismantled a movement ourselves, I don't see how we can authoratively discuss the relative merits, or otherwise, of a particular movement. Both Roy & James have earned that right.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

What a load of old BOLLOX

So were going down this "I know more than you so am better qualified to comment" route are we ?

Well sorry I don't buy it.

CRAP.

What music do you like Foggy.

Say you told me and I criticised, based on the fact that I'm a musician and can arrange Bach chorales in 5 part harmony and you can't.

Is that basis enough for you to rethink your opinions and taste in music.

Er No I do not think so.

You'd tell me to bog off.

I have no problem listening to alternative opinions provided they are presented with respect for other peoples opinions.

This member knows full well the myself, Griff and Mr. Crowley have all just spent a substantial sum of money on our watches with Valjoux movements.

He could have presented his comments more sensitively but I have learned that this is not the nature of the man.

His comments were designed to antagonize and you know it.

I usually have a great deal of respect for your thoughts on this forum Foggy which is why I'm amazed you have been taken in by this person.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Your reaction is quite right Andy, and the same as mine. Constructive comments are fair comment, but I think highly of the 7750, and the best way to deal with negative remarks of a certain style is probably to just ignore them.

Really like the Seiko Grand pic you posted by the way. Must get one of them. Maybe Roy can get one or two of these sometime in the future


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Sorry Guys,

I'm struggling to see what the problem is here









I'm the proud owner of a 7750 based watch....Eterna Super KonTiki Chronograph, and I'm delighted with it, but I also know that the movement is a "workhorse" movement and not to be compared to some of the more esoteric offerings of Zenith, JLC et al.

However it does not mean that I think I've got a crap watch









Just because something is "nothing special", it doesn't mean that it is no good.

Enjoy your watches, I'm enjoying mine


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Nobody has asked you to rethink your opinions - that's what I don't understand. Why is it that certain people are allowed to post how wonderful something is, but nobody else is allowed to post a differing view without getting shot down in flames ?

If I post a picture of my new watch and somebody else says it's s*** in their opinion - well, to be honest, who gives a flying fu*k ?? I aint about to take it back because you, Griff, James, or anyone else for that matter doesn't approve.

Sensitivity ?? Oh please.



> I'm amazed you have been taken in by this person


Taken in ? If you mean refreshed to hear somebody who is not afraid to tell it like it is (in their opinion of course) then, yes. If you think, however, that I agree with everything that James says, well think again.



> His comments were designed to antagonize and you know it


Well, if they were, it sure as hell worked, didn't it.

Jeez, I give up.

Foggy


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm with Foggy on this one.

All Gspotter did was to express a differing opinion based on his experience of stripping them down and rebuilding them. Griff & Andy, how many have you taken apart and rebuilt? You base your assumptions that the movement is superb on what? The fact that a lot of manufacturers use it? Surely most manufacturers will use the lowest priced movement to make the most profit as long as it does the job well? The fact that the 7750 does the job well was never in question, just that it wasn't anything special.

Look at the Seiko 7s26 does the job extremely well but nothing particularly beautiful, remarkable or exceptional about it. Surely everyone agrees that there are better movements than this one out there?

Cheers

Paul









(standing by to be shot down in flames














)


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

........................er, nope!!


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Thankyou Paul

Spot on. You're talking sense, mate









The majority of us (me included) like certain movements because we've read how good they are etc etc. Our appreciation has nothing to do with our knowledge of their construction, technology, innovation etc because frankly, for example, most of us wouldn't know one balance staff from another. To a large degree we are led by what we are told and read. I challenge anyone on this board to explain to me what makes a 7750 stand out technically compared with any other chrono movements, without first going and reading up on reviews elsewhere on the web. The answer is, of course, that most of us would not have a clue where to start. This is why I say to have worked on movements, and seen possible flaws in them, HAS to give you an advantage, knowledge-wise. Only a fool would argue otherwise.

Further point for Andy - To analogise with appreciation of music is nonsense, because music stimulates our senses, and as such is not comparable with a watch movement 

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

First of all, I have a couple of watches with the 7750 and they all seem competeant and so far trouble free.

Secondly, I am old enogh to remember the Monty Python series on TV (all of them!! ) and these little tiffs always remind me of the sketch which goes along the lines of:-

....I've paid for an argument...........

....no you haven't

.... yes I have

.....Do you want the 5 minute argument or the 10??

Bye for now


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

bloody hell what happened there?









I deliberatly looked for a watch with a 7750 because I researched the web and everyone says they are good, solid and dependable.

I couldn't care less if it's not pretty or fancy it does exactly what it says on the tin very well IMHO.

btw I value everyones oppinion on here (and even Neil's) but I'm quite capable of making my own mind up.

We are all individuals (to quote MP again).

Let always hope we all have individual oppinions.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Well.............some like to lecture, but here is some info. for 7750 fans

7750


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

There is something underlying all this that worries me.

It's being implied that only people with the technical expertise to strip watches are properly qualified to give opinions on there respective movements.

I no more believe that than someone telling me I can't give an opinion of my car engine because I'm not a mechanic. Utter rubbish.

Paul

Where exactly did I say "the Valjoux movement is superb"

Could you quote me on the respective post please.









I only posted the subject because I wanted some clearer pics of the movement.

I don't actually know anything about it's lineage, history etc. This Oris is my first experience of the movement.

Forgive my ignorance but in my humble opinion the mechanical chronograph movement, weather it be in a Poljot or Speedmaster, is testament to human ingenuity and genius. The fact that these complex, tiny machines can now be massed produced just makes them even more remarkable. I do not believe there is any such thing as poor mechanical chrono movements. Only different levels of quality.

Maybe G's comments are a case of familiarity breeding contempt


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Andy

I'm pretty sure that most people with technical expertise (be it with watch movements or car engines or brain surgery or video recorders or distilling whisky or WHATEVER) are able to give much more relevant opinions as to what is good or bad about a certain design or process than someone who has no technical expertise.

They have the technical expertise because they've taken the trouble to learn about something, maybe by trial and error and maybe not. Just like you have taken the time to learn music, just like I'm taking the time to learn about environmental science, just like Griff has spent the time to learn chemistry. I'd rather rely on someone with technical expertise to repair my watch or my car engine (or my brain, or my vcr, or to distill my whisky) than someone who doesn't. Wouldn't you?

You didn't say the movement was superb (I would have quoted you if you had). But you obviously don't agree with Gspotter who seems to think that it's nothing special. So if you don't agree with him then you must think it pretty special.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Maybe it's an age thing


young or old?

experience v enthusiasm?

fade up Sousa's Liberty Bell March......exit Monty Python stage left...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

My son (16) has that as his mobile phone ring. I must have tought him simething over the years


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

This is what I was afraid of.



> ...I'm genuinley curious


All I was hoping for was maybe a few comparisons - the pros and cons of the 7750 versus the 5100 or even versus older out of production movements that some members might have. Or maybe some of you have had a particular chrono as a dialy wearer for many years and can comment as to reliability etc?










Si


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Si, you'll be lucky to find anything like that on here anymore.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Andy
> 
> I'm pretty sure that most people with technical expertise (be it with watch movements or car engines or brain surgery or video recorders or distilling whisky or WHATEVER) are able to give much more relevant opinions as to what is good or bad about a certain design or process than someone who has no technical expertise.


 In the world of consumer goods there will be a whole army of experts in there respective fields who will be responsible for creating a product. These experts have knowledge way beyond what any of us could ever hope for or even need.

However in the end there is only one opinion that really matters.

That of the customer.

Sorry to convey another car analogy but Paul let me ask you something.

Say your interested in a certain model.

You have read all the expert test reports.

Do you rely solely on these and invest your money accordingly or do you take the car for a test drive to make your own evaluation.

If you do how dare you.

What do you bloody know.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ok here's my opinion of the 7750.

There are very few auto chrono movements available. Probably only three worth mentioning, Lemania Valjoux and Zenith, we will forget the Heuer 11 as it is no longer available and in MY opinion a bad design anyway.

Gspotter maybe made his comments because he has maybe never stripped down or worked on any others ? I don't know but I an guessing that he is not a full time watch repairer or even been trained to be one ? Please correct me Gspotter if I am wrong.

If he has stripped down and fully serviced the Zenith El Primero then he will know as I do that it is the finest auto chrono movement ever made.

The Valjoux is a superb movement and nothing should be taken away from that. I would sooner work on a dozen Valjoux than one Lemania.

The 7750 is very common and that is why some people look down on it. There is no reason to , it does the job that it is supposed to do extremely well.

But then again, What do I know.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Andy

Obviously I'd test drive the car first, but perhaps my decision to test drive the car was influenced by what the test reports written by the technical experts said about it.

If a car mechanic told you that he thought, by listening to the noise your engine was making, that the camshaft was knackered, and would soon fail, would you listen and pay attention to his advice or would you ignore it completely?

Roy

I have zero experience of the Valjoux 7750, it just got my back up a bit that what Gspotter said about the movements was instantly pooh poohed because he dared to express a different opinion.

Enuff said as far as I'm concerned.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2003)

Hi Roy,

I was taught by a watchmaker friend of mine for the 8 years i knew him. We used to spend hours working on watches. I helped him out and he gave me knowledge. He sadly died a few years back and left me all his tools. Ive repaired a fair number of watches for friends and forum members (not on this one, appart from a little work i did to an Omega Foggy now has, you'll have to ask him if i did a good job). I have worked on all the well known mass produced chrono movements (various lemania's, valjoux and ETA modular units). I find them all to be much of a muchness to be honest. Okay you can post pictures of nicely finnished 7750's with geneva stripes and blued crews till your blue in the face, but 90% of watches that contain that movement house an unit which is mediocre in its finnish and performance.

Andy,

I like you and i think you are a decent bloke. I respect your views and value your opinion. We differ in opinion on this matter which is fine. But thats what discussion is all about, i'm glad we can have a good chat about a specific area of watches and put different points accross.

Griff,

I think your sexy, we should meet up some time.

Foggy,

Thanks for backing me up pal


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> If a car mechanic told you that he thought, by listening to the noise your engine was making, that the camshaft was knackered, and would soon fail, would you listen and pay attention to his advice or would you ignore it completely?


Of course I would entrust a technical problem to my local mechanic, but much as I trust his in depth technical knowledge, I wouldn't let him decide which car I should buy.









Anyway Paul here we have a dilemma and a good example of the importance of coming to our own informed decisions.

G spotter said that the Valjoux 7750 was of poor build quality and nothing special, whereas on the other hand Roy, a qualified watchmaker reckons they are superb.

Two vastly differing opinions from technically minded people. You said you will base your decision to buy, (hypothetically), on the opinions of experts SO WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO NOW ?

Which one is right ?

Not that straightforward is it Paul.

Maybe in the end your the expert on how to spend your own money.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Like everything in life , its all down to personel taste.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Fair Dues G

So I take it that it's not true that you've been slagging me off on the chat forum then


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I think he said poor finish, not poor build quality. I take no "sides", but this just seems to be a difference of opinion to me, nothing more. Lets not make it personal.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2003)

Who told you that? Why would i slag you off, i have no reason to. Someone stiring things up perhaps. Nevermind. I'm sure Roy could have a look through the chat logs and proove that ive not said a bad word about you. Take care pal


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks for the comments Roy.

One thing that surprised me when I started to take an interest in watches was that auto chronos were only developed around 1969 or so, I think the cal 11 was the first.

Out of curiousity why do you not like the design Roy? The criticisms I've heard are that it is of modular construction and that is has a small rotor. Are they difficult to work on?

I think I am with Gspotter here: as far as I can see the 7750 is a reliable workhorse but nothing to get excited about in terms of finish or construction; feel free to persuade me otherwise.

It is all down to personal taste, for instance dial layout. I just prefer alternative chrono layouts to the most common form of 7750 with day/date at 3. Symmetrical layouts for instance, eg Seiko bullhead type layout.

Some people prefer a continuous seconds; I dont miss it at all. Each to their own.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Si said:


> I think I am with Gspotter here: as far as I can see the 7750 is a reliable workhorse but nothing to get excited about in terms of finish or construction; feel free to persuade me otherwise.


 Well I'm with Roy on this one.

The Valjoux is a "superb" movement.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Agree, and particularly good because of the continuous seconds dial.

I really don't like watches without a seconds hand going round all the time.....I like that reassurance that the watch is ticking away happily when I glance down at it.

In a similar vein to this, we all know how massively common is the 2824, but that is still a superb movement also despite its widespread use. It takes some beating even today, with the 2836 just being a date difference wheel.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I don't dispute any of the good qualities of the movement, it is apparently reliable, good shock resistance, robust, accurate etc, as Griff said, and I've no doubt from what everybody says that is does its job well.

What I was asking was "What makes it so good?"

There has been plenty written about its good points, but not about what makes that the case? How does its construction differ from the opposition, or is it due to better materials, quiality control or what?

My personal view is that although it is undoubtedly excellent at the price range, from what I have managed to learn about watches so far, there are movements in a price range beyond that which I can afford, and the word superb should surely be reserved for them?


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Si said:


> the word superb should surely be reserved for them?


 No.

The word SUPERB should not be "reserved" for anyone.

It should be allowed to be freely used, weather it be a qualified watchmaker such as Roy or a keen amateur such as myself.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I was talking about applying the word to movements rather than people??

Andy do you have an answer to the question as to what it is about the 7750 that makes it so good? I know the WAYS it does its job well, I am asking WHY is it good?


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Oh and in answer to the question what makes it so good.

Well like about 95% of this forum I speak from the perspective of a non technical person. So forgive the ordasity.a

It's a complex, WELL MADE, auto chronograph movement that fits into a tight budget.

Bloody excellent I'd say.

Oh and by the way there is nowt wrong with the use of the word Superb.

I always thought that way about my Toyota MR2. DIdn't mean I thought it was a bloody Ferrari.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Now Si I'd like to hear the justification behind your comments on the movement.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Why do you take my factual queries as personal criticisms Andy?

I'm not disagreeing at all with for instance



> It's a complex, WELL MADE, auto chronograph movement that fits into a tight budget


.

I was just wondering if anyone had comments about how its design / construction / whatever had seen off the competition.

I give up.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Andy if I was an expert I wouldn't be asking so many questions. I'm trying to learn here.

You want MY justification? I haven't made any assertions to justify that I recall.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Si said:


> I was just wondering if anyone had comments about how its design / construction / whatever had seen off the competition.


 I'm new to this movement myself but my own initial research indicates that this movement is used in the vast majority of budget Swiss chronographs these days, and has very little competition, IN THIS PRICE RANGE.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I know that, that has been said in the posts above. But it would have had competitors *in the past* and has seen them off.

I was wondering why? Just because it was cheaper? Doubt it, it must have been more reliable perhaps - and what I, for the last time, am asking is: how does it do its job better?


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Si said:


> how does it do its job better?


 But Si NO ONE ACTUALLY STATED THAT.









All anyone has said in favour of the Valjoux 7750 is that it is an excellent, well made, value for money movement.

Jeez I wish some people would start reading the posts and stop making things up.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hello Si

Good luck in your quest for answers - I figure you'll need it









I too have a question to put to the experts regarding the 7750. I think G said that it utilises a unidirectional winding system. How does this system compare, efficiency wise, with a bi-directional winding system ?

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

But I thought you were the expert Foggy


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Typical response Andy

Try reading all of my posts in this thread. You'll see a number of times that I've included myself amongst those who know very little about what makes any particular movement good. Hence the reason for Si, myself, and maybe others wishing to learn more.

Foggy


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

The whole point of me starting this thread was because I wanted to learn more.

I can see Foggy how much you are very subtly trying to portray me as a complete ignoranous, just like Neil used to.

The thing is I have never pretended to be anything else.

Here we go.

On record.

I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT WATCHES.

I AM JUST A KEEN AMATEUR COLLECTOR.

*just like the majority of this forum.

All I wanted was a bloody picture anyway.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> I can see Foggy how much you are very subtly trying to portray me as a complete ignoranous, just like Neil used to.


Bloody hell, Andy, that's one hell of a complex you've got there. All I've ever tried to do is discuss this movement in order to understand more about it and its relative merits. If you see it otherwise, that's your perogative, but I'm afraid you've got me wrong here.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

> I wish some people would start reading the posts and stop making things up


























That's so rich coming from you Andy, a man who is almost guaranteed to take even the most innocent post the wrong way.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Si do you actually have a single thought of your own









You somehow always manage to answer a post WITHOUT actually answering the question.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2003)

Stop slagging people off Andy, whats the point? Like you said, you are new to this movement afterall.

As for the 7750. Its okay but NOTHING SPECIAL. Name one thing that sets it appart from any other buget chronograph movements. You cant. Simple. Indeed, the Dupois/ETA modular unit in the same price band has all the 7750's features and the addidion of bi-directional winding. Also a higher jewel count which, in the long term for a complex movement could cut down on wear induced failure in the various pivot points within the movement. Coming back to a point i made earlier; Unidirectional winding is fine. Very simple to engineer and will wind the mainspring. However there are drawbacks twofold. The unidirectional winding system is not as robust a bi-directional system simply because it sustains more wear. It takes twice the number of revolutions of the rotor to give the watch a full wind in theory ( in practice the different gearing of the winding train will even things out slightly but hardly enough to compensate for its limitations). Also the rotor on the unidirectional system will be spinning free at least half of the time. Therefore it will spin faster and more vigerously than if it were "sprung" and not as free. Obviously this increased inertia in the rotor itself, from being allowed to spin at a higher RPM, will create wear on the rotors pivot point. Okay so the bi-directional system is both more efficiant and less prone to wear. Bi-directional systems are more complex, but they are still simple to service and understand.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2003)

Just one more thing. If the 7750 was superb and special then it would be leagues ahead of the other 3 or 4 movements fitted to automatic chronographs in its price band, but it isnt. And just to add to what i said about the uni-directional system being less robust; of course it is over engineered in some watches to give it the longevity of bi-directional systems. I should have made that clear in my original post.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

G

If someone slags me then they will get it back.

Anyone your a fine one to lecture on slagging off







Seeing you in full flow on the chat forum is a revelation.

Also G please do not pre-suppose that your opinions are more relevant than anyone elses by virtue of the fact that you have a bit of watch repair experience.

I am entitled to my opinion as you are yours.

Where did I actually say that the Valjoux 7750 should be set apart from other budget chrono movements.

WHERE G ???????????????

Or are you now making things up as well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2003)

You said it was superb. Its not superb, it just does its job, like cheap toilet paper or food from netto.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

One other thing Mr. G.

I put a lot of store by what Roy says and I accept his comments as a trained watchmaker.

I suspected that the Valjoux 7750 was a superb movement and Roy confirmed that.

Are you saying that I should accept your opinion over his.

Er no.......Don't think so mate.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2003)

Also, my FACTUAL KNOWLEDGE is more important on opinions based on reading some stuff on the interenet and owning a watch for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Gspotter said:


> You said it was superb.


 So did Roy


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> The Valjoux is a superb movement and nothing should be taken away from that. I would sooner work on a dozen Valjoux than one Lemania.
> 
> The 7750 is very common and that is why some people look down on it. There is no reason to , it does the job that it is supposed to do extremely well.
> 
> But then again, What do I know.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2003)

So does that mean everything Roy says is gospel? To use your rather childish manner...errr dont think to mate. Roy knows his stuff, i know my stuff. We differ in opinion on somthing, who cares.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Gspotter said:


> So does that mean everything Roy says is gospel? To use your rather childish manner...errr dont think to mate. Roy knows his stuff, i know my stuff. We differ in opinion on somthing, who cares.


 Nicely back peddled G.

You should be a politician


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

What back pedalling would that be?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2003)

Funny ***** eh? Read a service book on the 7750 and the other chrono movements of that ilk and maybe then you will be qualified to TELL people wheather it is superb or just okay. Its very very simple therefore its piss to work on. But that doesnt mean its good. I agree with Roy that they go together very easily and i'd rather work on one than a Lemania. The ETA/Dupois is a bitch to work on as i found out when curiousity got the better of me and i stripped my speedy reduced down a bit. Its an evolution on the same theme as the valjoux and it does a better job.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Gspotter said:


> Funny ***** eh? Read a service book on the 7750 and the other chrono movements of that ilk and maybe then you will be qualified to TELL people wheather it is superb or just okay.


 I'm not telling anyone.

I just said I THINK IT'S SUPERB.

Thats just expressing my opinion.

Something that you obviously have a problem with us underlings doing.

This "I know more than you therefore my opinions count more" doesn't wash with me mate.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2003)

They dont count more Andy, they just MEAN more. Its obvious when someone doesnt know what there on about when they have to keep going over the same point over and over again. Yawn


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yor opinions may MEAN more to you but they mean s*** all to me.

DOUBLE YAWN

Lets just accept that we are enemies and move on.

I really can't wait for you to post about bikes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2003)

Why should a difference of opinion mean we are enemies? Thats a bit childish isnt it.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Oh and it's obvious when people are insecure about themselves when they feel the need to go on about how much more expert they are than everyone else.

Your a ********.

I may not know much about watches but I know a bluffer when I see one.


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)




----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

It's just dawned on me.

I really don't care about watches this much.

In fact I don't think I care about them at all.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

huh?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I've come to respect Andy's views and passion on watches. I dislike the sustained rubbishing of Andys view, and mine, on this 7750 issue. G going on and on at Andy and at the same time attacking him for his view is hypocritical. Why does G feel he has to keep coming back to the topic time after time.

The 7750 has been a superb example of value engineering and design because it is so tough, reliable, and does it's job so excellently. That is the essence of a superb movement, which it clearly is. All this nit picking of the movement is nothing but personal waffle.

You've had your say G, but I respect Andys view more than yours because I value his more.

You've had more than your say on this. Time to draw a line in the sand I think!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Griff,

Asking for a line to be drawn in the sand may not be the wisest course of action. No matter how much you respect a certain member others will not. I suggest caution here, with due respect.

Regards,

Stan.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

And have it go on and on you mean!! To what end?

Andy and I like and respect watches that have the superb 7750.

We dont need any more of this patronising nonsense.

It is indeed time to draw a line in the sand Stan.

Enough is enough!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Subject closed, I've had enough of this.


----------

